# BMW reinvigorating their lineup in 2019 with a super coupe



## acefuture (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Coupe? I thought BMW already had a super luxury coupe, the Six series. Is BMW now saying the six is just a run of the mill grocery getter?


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Time to bring back the 8 series!


----------



## blakpantha007 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ahhh, the struggle is real, but I also thought the 6 was the coupe to beat in the coupe race....hmmm


----------

